# Callapsible baskets



## Waka (8 Jan 2014)

When I get back on my SS I want to tackle the above. At the moment I'm having trouble trying to source spirals for the basket.
Can anyone please point me in the right direction.


----------



## loftyhermes (8 Jan 2014)

Waka, Steve Good has at least three in his catalogue. http://stevedgo.ipower.com/cat/?page_id=2339
happy scrolling
Steve


----------



## martinka (8 Jan 2014)

A guy was showing and selling collapsible baskets at the Xmas market in York. They did look really nice baskets, though probably not made with a scroll saw, and I wish I'd had my camera with me because there were a couple of types I'd not seen before. While I was looking, a lady was buying 3 of them, so she was obviously impressed.


----------



## woodndrum (8 Jan 2014)

If you haven't got started yet this link might help
www.scrollsawworkshop.blogspot.com/2008 ... et-pattern


----------



## gilljc (9 Jan 2014)

I am fascinated by collapsible baskets, but have only made a few of Sheila Landry's ones, kitty and bunny always sell when my friend takes them to craft fairs  
I think the bigger ones that you will see are made on bandsaws, but I am sure they can be done on scrollsaws too - might just take longer..
I am the most useless person out when it comes to computer stuff, but have been able to make spirals on inkscape, can even make them oval, but that's about it, I would like to make them fit shapes, but don't know how, so I would like to second your appeal for any help that might be out there...

Gill


----------



## Waka (9 Jan 2014)

Thanks guys, just what I'm looking for. If it works I might even post the completed article.


----------



## JimiJimi (10 Jan 2014)

Hi Gill

What do you mean when you say you would like to make the spirals fit shapes?

Jimi


----------



## gilljc (10 Jan 2014)

Hi Jimi
would like to be able to make say a flower or a heart shape template,(car, aeroplane?) with one or more spirals of the same shape within that, don't know if its possible, but certainly outside my capabilities


----------



## martinka (10 Jan 2014)

Gill, just a thought, I haven't tried it. Maybe you could draw, for example, a heart spiral on paper, scan it and import it into Inkscape, then convert to vector using 'Trace Bitmap'. From there you could alter it however you wanted and resize it easily. Sounds easy the way I typed it. :mrgreen: On the other hand, if your drawing is anything like mine, the idea is a non-starter.


----------



## JimiJimi (10 Jan 2014)

Gill, I am still not entirely sure what you mean (I haven't had a go at cutting out anything that complicated myself), but I have had a play on Inkscape and created a flower head design with a spiral in the centre. If you PM me your email address, I will send you a pdf file. If that is the kind of thing you mean, it is fairly easy and I could explain how I did it. 

Jimi

PS

I've just had another play and I think I know what you mean now - is it a spiral that instead of being round, is in, for example, a heart shape? It is a bit more fiddly but it can still be done.


----------



## martinka (10 Jan 2014)

I had a few minutes playing around in Inkscape and came up with this as a start. It can be done, but there must be a simpler way of doing it than the way I tried. It would take far too long to make it look good, doing it my way.


----------



## powertools (10 Jan 2014)

I may have misunderstood the question but the only collapsible baskets I have seen are made from individual segments with tapered sides and not from a spiral.


----------



## martinka (10 Jan 2014)

PT, have a look at http://scrollsawworkshop.blogspot.co.uk/2010/05/collapsible-basket-scroll-saw-pattern.html


----------



## powertools (10 Jan 2014)

martinka":3az11zuh said:


> PT, have a look at http://scrollsawworkshop.blogspot.co.uk/2010/05/collapsible-basket-scroll-saw-pattern.html



That is not a spiral cut and confirms what I said.


----------



## monkeybiter (10 Jan 2014)

We have bought several of these [didn't know what they were called] while on various holidays, including one with three or four separate 'baskets' within the main rising plate. They are all cut as a spiral with the centre [the eye of the spiral] pinned to a base plate. 

https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/holiday-souvenir-t61327.html?hilit= rome

If [when] I was doing this I'd either cut the spiral from the outside inwards by eye or if making a pattern I'd start with an outline then hand draw the cut line in pencil. I suppose you could make a small ring/washer/polo mint to put the tip of the pencil through to use as a visual guide to ensure the spirals stayed 'concentric'.

Unless I'm misunderstanding the problem, in which case I'll shut up now.


----------



## martinka (10 Jan 2014)

powertools":68mxybsr said:


> martinka":68mxybsr said:
> 
> 
> > PT, have a look at http://scrollsawworkshop.blogspot.co.uk/2010/05/collapsible-basket-scroll-saw-pattern.html
> ...



Yes it is. Go to http://stevedgo.ipower.com/cat/?page_id=2339 and click the thumbnail of the basket which should download the pdf pattern where you can see the spiral cut.

What are you saying it confirms? You lost me there.


----------



## gilljc (11 Jan 2014)

Martin, thanks for that, but my drawing is worse than my computering!
Mike, that is what I meant, but not sure I could come up with something as lovely!!! 
As ever thanks for all the thinking that is going on, nice when someone comes up with a question that has been in other peoples minds  

Gill


----------



## martinka (11 Jan 2014)

Gill, I posted a request on an Inkscape forum, but the reply involves maths I never learnt, never mind forgot.
http://www.inkscapeforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=16706


----------



## JimiJimi (11 Jan 2014)

Martin, 

There is an easier way of doing it - make hearts of ever-decreasing sizes that fit into each other (like Russian dolls), then choose a node point to break apart the paths and join each to the next smallest one, making one continuous spiral path.

Making the first heart (from which you can copy and then re-size all the others) is the trickiest part. Try laying 3 equal size circles on top of each other, select them all and click the 'Union' button, under the 'Path' menu, then use the 'Edit Paths by Nodes' tool to shape the heart.

Gill, 

I have sent you a rough attempt at the above, via your email address. Let me know what you think and I'll email more detailed instructions.

Jimi


----------



## MMUK (11 Jan 2014)

monkeybiter":347l0ilk said:


> We have bought several of these [didn't know what they were called] while on various holidays, including one with three or four separate 'baskets' within the main rising plate. They are all cut as a spiral with the centre [the eye of the spiral] pinned to a base plate.
> 
> https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/holiday-souvenir-t61327.html?hilit= rome




That is stunning  Bet it's all done on a CNC laser though.....


----------



## martinka (11 Jan 2014)

Good thinking Jimi. There's a relatively easy way to make the first heart. Find an outline of one on Google images, import into Inkscape and convert from bitmap to vector. Even easier is to downoad a vector image in the first place.


----------



## Scrollerman (12 Jan 2014)

martinka":135jalbi said:


> powertools":135jalbi said:
> 
> 
> > martinka":135jalbi said:
> ...



Hi Martin.....powertools is correct in what he says.
He is confirming it is not a spiral cut.

The Steve Good pattern you linked to is NOT a spiral !
A spiral needs one entry hole whether that be from the centre or an external entry.That spiral will then be cut as a continuous cut until completion.
Steve Goods' pattern shows 3 pilot holes as entry points for each layer to be cut at approx 3 degrees which allows the finished cuts to 'lock' when the handle is pulled upward...No spiral in sight in that pattern.

Well done to you *powertools* for your keen observation. =D> =D> =D>


----------



## powertools (12 Jan 2014)

Hi Martin.....powertools is correct in what he says.
He is confirming it is not a spiral cut.

The Steve Good pattern you linked to is NOT a spiral !
A spiral needs one entry hole whether that be from the centre or an external entry.That spiral will then be cut as a continuous cut until completion.
Steve Goods' pattern shows 3 pilot holes as entry points for each layer to be cut at approx 3 degrees which allows the finished cuts to 'lock' when the handle is pulled upward...No spiral in sight in that pattern.

Well done to you *powertools* for your keen observation. =D> =D> =D>[/quote]

In reply to my first post Martin gave a link to a basket that was made by the only method I had seen and was not a spiral cut. I reply to my response to that he then gives a different link to a basket that is indeed a spiral cut.
Going by the rest of the thread the spiral method is far more complex and I doubt if it would give as good a result and is not a method I will bother with.


----------



## martinka (12 Jan 2014)

My apologies, I shouldn't make assumptions. I assumed the one in the video I linked to was the same idea as the round basket SG gives a pattern for, and I didn't check. I really ought to have wondered why the basket wasn't collapsing under it's own weight. :? 

PT, do you really think the method isn't worth doing when you can create something like the photo below? The whole thing folds flat when not in use. Got to admit getting the correct angle might be fiddly, but I think the end result is worth it, though it's possible I might change my mind when I attempt one. 





photo from the SG pattern


----------



## powertools (12 Jan 2014)

martinka":3nkloekw said:


> My apologies, I shouldn't make assumptions. I assumed the one in the video I linked to was the same idea as the round basket SG gives a pattern for, and I didn't check. I really ought to have wondered why the basket wasn't collapsing under it's own weight. :?
> 
> PT, do you really think the method isn't worth doing when you can create something like the photo below? The whole thing folds flat when not in use. Got to admit getting the correct angle might be fiddly, but I think the end result is worth it, though it's possible I might change my mind when I attempt one.
> View attachment 2014
> ...



Yes I have to say that it is a nice item but is another option thrown into the mix of this thread.
The basket or as in this case I would call it a bowl in this case is a perfect circle and it would be easy to create a spiral pattern for it unlike the heart shapes referred to before in this thread a perfect circle bowl could be made from individual segments or a spiral cut unlike odd shapes that in my opinion are far better done in individual segments to avoid the potential problems of trying to create a spiral pattern for them.


----------



## martinka (12 Jan 2014)

powertools":31al0wzj said:


> martinka":31al0wzj said:
> 
> 
> > My apologies, I shouldn't make assumptions. I assumed the one in the video I linked to was the same idea as the round basket SG gives a pattern for, and I didn't check. I really ought to have wondered why the basket wasn't collapsing under it's own weight. :?
> ...



Well, if no one ever did anything that was a bit difficult, we probably wouldn't even have the wheel. :wink:


----------

